# Radiator crack repair?



## squirrel500 (Oct 14, 2009)

Long story short, I rolled my bike this past Saturday and to my luck the radiator stopped it for rolling on me. But it did crack the plastic top where the factory tabs are. Now the tab is good but there is a 1 1/2" crack in the tank around one side of it. What would be the best way to fix this with out buying a new one. I would really love to try my hand at fixing it myself. A local rad shop wants $65 to put epoxy on it ! I would just like to know if anyone around here (MIMB) has fixed theirs before or what not to use. Thanks,


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

Bevel along the edges of the crack with a dremel tool or somthing, make sure the surface is **** clean and rough it up with some sandpaper. Then get some JB weld or similar and work it into the crack, best you can, and leave some on top. I've fixed a few plastic tanked Civic rads like this and had no issues.


----------

